# Intel Education Tablet - Windows 10 Drivers Nightmare



## Rodyyy (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello guys,

I just reformatted my son's Intel Education Tablet (that was purchased from my son's school) and installed a fresh windows 10 32bit on it but now i cannot find any drivers for it online, intel website states that this product is discontinued so no help there, i tried getting the Hardware ID of each device from device manager and search online for them and reached nothing, touch screen does not work, attached keyboard does not work, sound does not work so its totally useless now and my son keeps on asking when he can have it back (fathers would understand this bit...)

so any help would be greatly appreciated. 
here is what info i have from this tablet:

Intel Education Tablet
Tablet PC Model No: TL10IE2

and this is what it looks like Link To Image

Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you sure it was running Windows 10?

If it was running Windows 8.1 maybe you can find some of those drivers and maybe some will install and work with 10.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, to confirm, I cannot get any information on the device because the device is discontinued...

As to searching for the devices, you can use https://devicehunt.com/ and add the information there and hopefully it will tell you the devices.

Since you got this from the school, perhaps talking to them/IT team to see what they think?


----------



## Rodyyy (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you for your replies.



TerryNet said:


> Are you sure it was running Windows 10?
> 
> If it was running Windows 8.1 maybe you can find some of those drivers and maybe some will install and work with 10.


Not so sure, my wife says it looked like our laptop so i assume windows 10 but i will try and find a windows 8.1 and test it on.



Couriant said:


> OK, to confirm, I cannot get any information on the device because the device is discontinued...
> 
> As to searching for the devices, you can use https://devicehunt.com/ and add the information there and hopefully it will tell you the devices.
> 
> Since you got this from the school, perhaps talking to them/IT team to see what they think?


I tried that at first, unfortunately they refused to help... "Our IT admins do not support computer issues that are not school related", I guess they said that because they had lots of issues with these tablets and they dont have the resources and stopped using/offering these tablets at school.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

From what I can tell, it was only with Windows 8.1. That would explain no drivers for Windows 10. It's too bad Intel doesn't have any legacy information. At this point I would suggest leaving it as Windows 8.1


----------



## Rodyyy (Sep 27, 2020)

I went ahead and installed windows 8.1 and things are even worse now  the Wireless does not have a driver in windows 8.1 so i have no internet to do an update and could not find a wifi driver that works with this (downloaded around 2-3 intel wifi drivers and none worked) so i decided to try my luck contacting Intel as it is their product but surprisingly i got shutdown by them saying its discontinued and drivers do not exist !

here is their reply:
"
Thank you for contacting Intel Customer Support! We are sorry to hear that you are experiencing issues with this product, however, please be advised that the product is discontinued - hence our support is very limited. [link here]
All I can help with is provide you the product brief sheet - where it is stated the product works with Windows 8.1 - but the drivers for this product no longer exist. [brief here]

We are sorry for the inconvenience however, as products age, their life cycle is also concluding.
"


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You would think that Intel of all people would have drivers for the device on their site.

I don't suppose it came with a USB or some kind of disc/dongle for a factory reset? I suspect that when you installed Windows 10, maybe the recovery partition was removed. (most tablets have a recovery partition)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You could try a USB wireless adapter (check before buying to make sure it has a Windows 8.1 driver).

It's possible that integrated wireless adapter was also used in some other product (by HP, Acer, Dell, etc.) and the manufacturer still has the driver available. If you find one that way it may work. Many years ago I found a graphics driver (for XP) that way.


----------



## Rodyyy (Sep 27, 2020)

Just to give you guys an update, maybe it will help the next guy not wasting his time:

A friend gave me his USB Wifi dongle and i got a connection but unfortunately windows update (after hours and hours of downloading) did not install any of the needed drivers so i had to buy the little fella a new laptop and there is no more sad eyes around the house and as for this tablet i will keep it in storage (as maybe one day intel decides to let people use the product they once paid for) or even use it as a nice looking chopping board in the kitchen as both screen and backside of tablet looks pretty solid 

Thank you guys for helping, and the lesson for me here was that when you reformat your laptop/tablet do not format the whole thing and keep the recovery partition (not sure if it would have helped but hey! maybe it did have all the drivers and i wouldnt have any drama)

Cheers


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I am sorry you guys went through that. Bare minimum Intel should have had a recovery disc/drivers available.


----------

